

Global Startup Ecosystem Ranking [pdf] - ggonweb
https://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2015/07/ranking-table-with-changes-from-2012.pdf

======
api
2011?

~~~
ggonweb
the full article on 2015/07/27/ so not sure why 2011techcrunch...
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/27/in-global-startup-
ecosystem...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/27/in-global-startup-ecosystem-
ranking-silicon-valley-slips-while-southeast-asia-gains-traction/)

